

Ask HN: A helping hand please - elvirs

hello everyone,
I have a lot to tell but I will cut it short not to take your time. I know this is not what HN is for but HN community is the only place left where I have hopes for. If moderators think this is wrong, you can delete my post.<p>I am a 4th year aerospace engineering student at METU (Turkey) and do russian (I'm fro russia, but study in Turkey)/english/turkish interpreting at large conferences for businessman and politicians (once to even a prime minister) for additional income back home but my real passion is internet, startups and technology.<p>I have built simple websites using CMSs like joomla and wordpress and have done domain dropcatching, linkbuilding, etc. before but I always wanted to create real value, to build or take part in building something valuable, something that is useful to people. I have been reading techcrunch and other 'web2.0' blogs for last 5 years and  always wanted to visit silicon valley and bay area to see the place where all innovation happens, where all these awesome people work on these awesome projects.<p>Thats why I decided to come to united states this summer and 'Work and Travel' program was most convenient at this point. The agency that arranged me a 'job' to work and travel turned out to be a huge liar. I was promised that I will ride a pedicab in San Diego for couple of hours a day and make enough income to travel the rest of the time. (thats when I thought I could visit silicon valley or meet local startup people). Now that I got here it and have spend 3 weeks trying to make money to cover the costs I found out that the reality is different. The rent for bike is 300 dollars per week, if you add apartment rent and food to that its impossible to become cash positive in here. I tried to find some jobs here in downtown San Diego and applied to 15-20 jobs but nobody even called back.<p>I have like 500 dollars left, which is enough for 2 more weeks tops and after that I will have to fly back to Istanbul.
But before giving up I though may be I share my story with good old HN community, where a lot of smart, rational and helpful guys hang out. I love technology, I love learning new things and I am a mature and disciplined person for my age (24).<p>If you guys think I could be helpful to you, or have something in mind that I could enjoy doing and cover my living costs here that would be awesome. I need a place to stay and any job. I am fine with crushing on the floor:) I am thinking of applying for a transfer to some local universities here so I may stay here long term. I have a legal work visa and a valid social security number. 619 646 6609 or elvirs@gmail.com thanks
======
Joakal
Recent July 2011 Who is hiring thread may help:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2719028>

Might also be a good idea to break up your post into paragraphs for easier
reading.

~~~
elvirs
thanks

------
ulisesroche
The SDHN guys meet up quite regularly, <http://goo.gl/l5MYb>.

Unfortunately, I don't live in SD anymore, or I'd let you crash on my couch
while you got settled. I was in a similar position last year, and it can get a
bit tough. It's an expensive town. I suggest to ditch the bike, and get a
Compass Card. You can get those at the ticket vending machines next to
bus/trolley stops. You'll be able to travel longer distances, and it's much,
much cheaper(about $80 per month).

Best of luck, and don't give up!

~~~
elvirs
thanks

------
jason_slack
have you tried looking at Craigslist for any 'gigs' or any of the freelance
programming sites?

~~~
elvirs
I have squeezed everything from San Diego craigslist. no luck so far. its
tough with jobs here, at least for me.

